# Camacho event at Robusto's



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well as you can see we had alot of fun. Here are the pics of the members there along with some friends. Prizes where won but I'll let those who won to you about it. And I still have to take pics of what I came home with.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like everyone had a blast. We need a Robusto's in Charlotte!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

That's awesome!
Also, Frank I have a question for you, whats the best time of
the year in texas? winter time or spring?


----------



## DocBrewskie (May 10, 2007)

looks like a good time.wish we had shit like that in ohio.damn smoking band.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice to Herf with friend that all enjoy the same thing----


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

yeah yeah rub it in =(


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came for a great event. In addition to shirts, hatss, Camacho belt buckles, and Camacho calendars, we also gave away five trips to Camp Camacho to five people last night. Those trips were graciously donated by Maria Martin of Camacho. Thanks to all you CigarLive guys for being there and thanks to Tom Poehler our Camacho sales rep and Maria Martin of Camacho.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

That pic of Stogie with a cloud of smoke in front of his face is cool! Those were the Corona Beer girls BTW.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff! Making us all jealous... 

CD


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks to Dan, Lynn, and of course the Camacho folks. I can't wait to get to Camp Camacho! Hopefully it goes better than my trip to Camp Kinnewaka when I was 12 .


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks Great


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Awesome stuff! Making us all jealous...
> 
> CD


There's plenty of jobs in the Houston area... C'Mon and move out here! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

louistogie said:


> That's awesome!
> Also, Frank I have a question for you, whats the best time of
> the year in texas? winter time or spring?


It all depends on what part of Texas your going to be in. I like winter best here in Houston.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> It all depends on what part of Texas your going to be in. I like winter best here in Houston.


Around that area, my friend and I are going down there some time.
thank bro.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I see how it's been going lately... Robusto's is now seating the CigarLivers under the stairs! Reserving the leather for the real "Paying Customers" most likely... <G>


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I see how it's been going lately... Robusto's is now seating the CigarLivers under the stairs! Reserving the leather for the real "Paying Customers" most likely... <G>


Yeah, we're like the Munsters pet, Spot. They just throw us a bucket of cigars and beer every once in awhile!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I see how it's been going lately... Robusto's is now seating the CigarLivers under the stairs! Reserving the leather for the real "Paying Customers" most likely... <G>


By the way, Robustos was at least one "Paying Customer" short last night. Where were you Squid- haven't seen ya in awhile?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like it was a good time...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Yeah, we're like the Munsters pet, Spot. They just throw us a bucket of cigars and beer every once in awhile!


That sounds perfect!!! Looks great and Stogie's "smokehead" is a great pic


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

> Sweet! Looks like everyone had a blast. We need a Robusto's in Charlotte!


or you could move to Houston???

-&-



> Also, Frank I have a question for you, whats the best time of
> the year in texas? winter time or spring?


both of those days are good, as well as the day before...some call it fall, we call it the end of summer.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Who's the guy with the afro with the green/blue plaid shirt?


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

yeah, I hate that guy


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Who's the guy with the afro with the green/blue plaid shirt?


OMG Frank and I laughed so hard! That's Sysrock, the life of the party!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bo (Sysrock) left Robustos at 9:00. His hair didn't make it out the door until 9:15 :lol:

Sorry Bo, I had to do it!


----------

